# What to plant...?



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Right... I'll try and keep this short... 
This area was FULL of weeds... 








I'm after some ideas of some shrubs etc that I can plant there... 
Ideally something with a bit of colour spring/summer time and maybe two or three evergreens...? Also is there anything I can plant that'll keep the weeds at bay...? It was knee deep in ivy, brambles etc... And I know there's still a lot of roots intact under the soil...

The problem I have is I don't want to spend too much money planting it up because in the future it'll be turned into a seating area... 
I've already got some fuchsias in other parts that I'm planning on taking cuttings from and putting in here.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

South African daises (Osteospermum) are lovely, you can get them in many colours and are easy to look after.


----------



## AlexPed2393 (Oct 5, 2016)

Might sound odd, rhubarb?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Tbh if you’re going to turn it into a seating area why not dig up what you want to keep, level the soil, cover in weed suppressing membrane and woodchips?

If you want some shrubs long term cut a cross and plant through membrane and replant any you saved (ensuring no weed roots are caught up).

Hopefully, this will prevent the spring weed seeds getting going 

A few seasonally planted pots (clustered in groups) will brighten the area in the meantime. Primroses, potted bulbs etc. are in the shops now for instant colour.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> South African daises (Osteospermum) are lovely, you can get them in many colours and are easy to look after.


Easy to look after is exactly what I want... 



AlexPed2393 said:


> Might sound odd, rhubarb?


Ooooh... My OH loves rhubarb... Great idea...!



Lurcherlad said:


> Tbh if you're going to turn it into a seating area why not dig up what you want to keep, level the soil, cover in weed suppressing membrane and woodchips?


We're currently living with my OHs gran... So anything too drastic is a no no until the future...
But thanks for the other tips...


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

How big is it? Hardy fuchsia are great, and hardy geraniums are good at filling a space/keeping weeds down - they come in a lot of colours
https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/articles/graham-rice/perennials-and-bulbs/10-hardy-geraniums


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Jonescat said:


> How big is it? Hardy fuchsia are great, and hardy geraniums are good at filling a space/keeping weeds down - they come in a lot of colours
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/articles/graham-rice/perennials-and-bulbs/10-hardy-geraniums


I'm not sure how big exactly but at a guess I'd say 12ft x 6ft...

Geraniums...! Hadn't thought of them either... Think my mums got a couple so I'll get her to do me some cuttings...


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Just been out and had a tidy up of the area affectionately known as "scrub land"...

This was last year before I'd started to tackle the jungle...










This was Jan/Feb...










And this is today...
















Things are really starting the fill out now.
I've only bought 3 plants for here. The hydrangea and the big fuchsia where salvaged from amongst the brambles and ivy, the rest have been cuttings and seedlings donated by my mum.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Looks a good result, well done.
I have cleared out a border in my garden and left in a cherry tree, a rose and about 6 Hydrangeas. The border is approx. 35 feet x 5 feet and runs away from the house.
I am thinking about filling it up with Lavender and more Hydrangeas to bring the bees, butterfly's and loads of colour plus a couple of clematis.

Anyone have any other suggestions of similar types of plants to use?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks @Dave S... It was hard work at times but it's slowly starting to pay off...
I love lavender... I've got a few small ones at the moment but looking to put some in the front garden (when I get started on that!)


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Squeeze said:


> Thanks @Dave S... It was hard work at times but it's slowly starting to pay off...
> I love lavender... I've got a few small ones at the moment but looking to put some in the front garden (when I get started on that!)


You've done a really good job, looks lovely. 
If you keep the lavender alive, please tell me your tips, I've never been able to keep it alive!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@ForestWomble thank you :Happy

No tips with the lavender I'm afraid... Other then digging a hole and popping it on and keeping it watered this time of year...
We are in Cornwall though and have quite mild winters so maybe that helps...?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> If you keep the lavender alive, please tell me your tips, I've never been able to keep it alive!


As above but I would prepare a hole larger than the Lavender, add plenty of multi-purpose compost, water it well and let it drain, add compost to the soil you are going to fill the hole with and plant the Lavender and firm in, water again well and sprinkle some fish/bone/blood on top. Keep well watered and weed free.


----------



## Oliver's Exotics (Aug 8, 2019)

Jonescat said:


> How big is it? Hardy fuchsia are great, and hardy geraniums are good at filling a space/keeping weeds down - they come in a lot of colours
> https://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/articles/graham-rice/perennials-and-bulbs/10-hardy-geraniums


Also hardy fusha (any fushia) are good for elephant hawk moth catapillars as they feed on them so helping out our endangered wildlife while doing a nice garden lovely !!


----------



## Oliver's Exotics (Aug 8, 2019)

Squeeze said:


> Easy to look after is exactly what I want...
> 
> Ooooh... My OH loves rhubarb... Great idea...!
> 
> ...


If your into ostiospernums i have lots of different types and some rare ones i brought from a rare plant nursery i could send you some cuttings as it says your in cornwall i am in south devon so yeah !


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Lavender need good drainage as they dislike sitting in cold, soggy soil in Winter.

They also need some sun.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Oliver's Exotics said:


> If your into ostiospernums i have lots of different types and some rare ones i brought from a rare plant nursery i could send you some cuttings as it says your in cornwall i am in south devon so yeah !


Yeah I'm on the right side of the Tamar 
That's a very kind offer, but I'm holding off planting too much at the moment as I'm still trying get to grips with the weeds. The brambles and ivy are continuing to pop up due to the large amount of roots still intact, but what has been growing is a lot weaker and comes up a lot easier so that's one thing!


----------



## Oliver's Exotics (Aug 8, 2019)

Squeeze said:


> Yeah I'm on the right side of the Tamar
> That's a very kind offer, but I'm holding off planting too much at the moment as I'm still trying get to grips with the weeds. The brambles and ivy are continuing to pop up due to the large amount of roots still intact, but what has been growing is a lot weaker and comes up a lot easier so that's one thing!


Yeah thanks fine in i have a bit like this in my nans house on dartmoor it was really bad to start but now its getting there with the plot of land here its in a 2 acre garden so its quite a big space maybe 1/4 of an acre and i have only planted it up a tad Anyways good luck on your garden !!


----------



## Oliver's Exotics (Aug 8, 2019)

Squeeze said:


> Yeah I'm on the right side of the Tamar
> That's a very kind offer, but I'm holding off planting too much at the moment as I'm still trying get to grips with the weeds. The brambles and ivy are continuing to pop up due to the large amount of roots still intact, but what has been growing is a lot weaker and comes up a lot easier so that's one thing!


Ahh right on the side of Tamar i am in tobay area


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Looks like a great wildlife garden to me 

What have you got coming in?


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

@rona... There was already an established camellia and pieris. 
I managed to uncover a fuchsia and hydrangea which have grown loads this year.
I've also planted three different kinds of fuchsia which I had from cuttings.
I also have planted these, most of which I have no idea what they're called  My mum had some seeds left over so did me some of each.
I did have little name markers for them but the crows decided they wanted to play with them and left them scattered in the grass.























This hot lips was only three tiny stems a few weeks back, the bees love it.















I saw this hebe in Morrisons and had to have it...









Can't believe how much it's filled out in the last month! Everything took a bit of a battering with the weather at the weekend. The bit at the far end I've left quite natural, we've got wild strawberries growing there and the birds love them.


----------



## Oliver's Exotics (Aug 8, 2019)

Looking lovely i havent managed to get out in the garden this week because of the rain !! And the only ok day i went up to rosemoor and i was the best garden i have been to all the garden wsa lovely then we we got to the tropical garden it really blew me away same when we went to the pond oh my goodness that was the best part i was beautiful but yeah nice garden you've got there


----------



## DogMum35 (Aug 15, 2019)

Wow - it's starting to look great but you still have some big looking gaps. You can fill in the gaps easily with a cheap flower seed mix. They are annuals but if you buy the right mix many will self-seed. This is about the cheapest and easiest way to quickly fill in bare soil. If you don't fill it then the weeds will move in! Personally, I like to use native wildflowers as they are great for our insect populations. You don't need much knowledge - just select a mix that will suit your soil type. You still have time to sow seeds this Autumn for flowering next Spring and Summer. 

You can also consider putting in some bulbs to give you some colour and interest when nothing else will be in flower in late Winter / early Spring. You can move bulbs so if you want to change the use of this patch in the future you can just dig them up and move them.


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Just thought I'd update this...
Really pleased with how scrub land had turned out this year...


----------

